
Analytics Showdown: KISSmetrics vs Mixpanel (YC S09) - DanielRibeiro
http://sachagreif.com/analytics-showdown-kissmetrics-vs-mixpanel/
======
sgdesign
If you'd like to try out KISSmetrics or Mixpanel, note that the article
includes a discount at the end for both sites.

